# True or False - A soda is included in the $5.99 Lunch Special price?



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

What do you guys think?  Pepsi soft drink included in the advertised price?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 6, 2017)

Nopes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Nopes.


This.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

who drinks "soda" with Chinese food?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2017)

No soda with Chinese food. Gotta go with the hot green tea.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> who drinks "soda" with Chinese food?






Dexman PE PMP said:


> No soda with Chinese food. Gotta go with the hot green tea.


This isn't the point!  :shakehead:   LOL!


----------



## ruggercsc (Nov 6, 2017)

Unless it states the drink is included I would not assume anything. I can't read the fine print at the bottom of the sign.


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I think the pictures of the pepsi are definitely misleading saying buffet now serving pepsI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 7, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I think the pictures of the pepsi are definitely misleading saying buffet now serving pepsI!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agree. Like others have said, it doesn't say drink is included, so not included.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2017)

The drink is never included! That's how they can charge you another $2.99.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2017)

I really think we need to talk about this whole idea of having a carbonated beverage with general tso's cat!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 7, 2017)

I prefer iced tea with my chinese (can we still call it that) food.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 7, 2017)

Okay, so you guys guessed it - no drink included in the advertised price.  And I figured as such going in that a drink would very likely not be included.  But, how misleading is that?  What the F is the point of showing the Pepsi logo, stating that they proudly pour Pepsi, and showing an ice-cold sweating fizzing Pepsi in the same banner that states the Lunch Special is $5.99????  Nowhere in any of the fine print does it state a drink is not included or that a drink is an extra cost.  So, the Lunch Special Banner doesn't show a picture of what is included, but it shows a picture of what is not included.  Makes perfect sense!


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2017)

To be fair, usually the banners are free from PepsiCo. The business gets the banner for free, Pepsi gets some advertising space.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2017)

Who would want to waste calories on soda anyway?

I bet you could eat 2 or 3 more egg rolls without that Pepsi.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2017)

csb said:


> To be fair, usually the banners are free from PepsiCo. The business gets the banner for free, Pepsi gets some advertising space.


this


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 8, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Who would want to waste calories on soda anyway?
> 
> I bet you could eat 2 or 3 more egg rolls without that Pepsi.




That's why you get KF's favorite:  DIET pepsi.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 9, 2017)

csb said:


> To be fair, usually the banners are free from PepsiCo. The business gets the banner for free, Pepsi gets some advertising space.


Agreed but I don't see how this is an excuse for confusing at best / false at worse advertising.  I think at a minimum, there should be a message that a drink is not included. 

Maybe I can send this in to Consumer Reports for their Selling It page.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2017)

It should certainly be on the front page of "cheapskate's Weekly"


----------



## Voomie (Nov 10, 2017)

For 5.99, be happy you that you aren't eating fluffy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 11, 2017)

Voomie said:


> For 5.99, be happy you that you aren't eating fluffy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is just the weekly lunch special.  Go in the evening or weekends and the same selection buffet is over $10.  It's pretty good actually.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't find it misleading at all. It doesn't say anywhere that the drink is included. I'd be more concerned that according to Yelp, the health inspectors shut this place down about a year ago and multiple people have complained of food poisoning (I assume this is the Temecula location).


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 11, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I don't find it misleading at all. It doesn't say anywhere that the drink is included. I'd be more concerned that according to Yelp, the health inspectors shut this place down about a year ago and multiple people have complained of food poisoning (I assume this is the Temecula location).


I would expect or at least hope that there would be a small message stating that the drink they show a photo of is not included in the lunch special price they list.  Just as a cereal box that shows fruit in the cereal will state the fruit is a suggestion, a cell phone case ad that states the phone is sold separately, a commercial for a kids playset stating some of the toys are sold separately, etc.  

Yes this is the Temecula CA location.  What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 11, 2017)

Along with a message stating "Food Not Guaranteed to be Edible".


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 12, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Along with a message stating "Food Not Guaranteed to be Edible".


I like it.  Especially the Mongolian BBQ that they have.


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2017)

It is only now that I'm realizing that ptatohed doesn't live in Marietta, Georgia.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 13, 2017)

csb said:


> It is only now that I'm realizing that ptatohed doesn't live in Marietta, Georgia.


Believe it or not, I did go to preschool, kindergarten, and 1st grade there!


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Believe it or not, I did go to preschool, kindergarten, and 1st grade there!


I don't feel so badly!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

First clue should be "lunch" special.  Not "lunch and drink" special.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 14, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> First clue should be "lunch" special.  Not "lunch and drink" special.


At least dish water is free.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 15, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> First clue should be "lunch" special.  Not "lunch and drink" special.


There are plenty of 'lunch specials' that include a drink.  CiCi's is $5.49 lunch pizza buffet, includes drink.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2017)

But then you'd have to eat pizza from CiCis.


----------



## csb (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah, you're playing pretty fast and loose with the terms "lunch" and "pizza" when you bring up CiCi's. You're really just buying a $5.49 soda.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 15, 2017)

We went to CiCi's for a meet the teacher event for my daughter's 1st grade class just prior to school starting, and I have to say that they have really improved their pizza. It's not great pizza by any means, but it is perfectly acceptable for buffet pizza, especially for the price.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2017)

Soda and obesity lead to around 200,000 deaths a year........


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 15, 2017)

My trick is to be at CiCi's at closing.  We did this last night in fact - took the family there after Small Fry's Karate class.  I am two for two now.....  If you are there near closing (both times we have been the only customers there), then an employee will approach you with a large pizza box or two and offer for you to take as much as you want from the buffet.  I triple stacked the pizzas in the boxes.   Now I will be eating CiCi's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for the next several days.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2017)

My condolences.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 15, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> My trick is to be at CiCi's at closing.  We did this last night in fact - took the family there after Small Fry's Karate class.  I am two for two now.....  If you are there near closing (both times we have been the only customers there), then an employee will approach you with a large pizza box or two and offer for you to take as much as you want from the buffet.  I triple stacked the pizzas in the boxes.  [emoji3] Now I will be eating CiCi's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for the next several days.


And during your post funeral meal in a week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers?


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 15, 2017)

csb said:


> It is only now that I'm realizing that ptatohed doesn't live in Marietta, Georgia.






ptatohed said:


> Believe it or not, I did go to preschool, kindergarten, and 1st grade there!


I just moved from there to TX last year!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2017)

I used to hail from the 30064


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I used to hail from the 30064


Holla.  We lived in one of the hoods off Sandy Plains Road.  I miss ATL.


----------

